# Amazing...



## billy336 (Aug 20, 2007)

All the squabbling over FL boys and look at this forum, full of dozens and dozens of leases. And cheap too. I know I'm stirring the pot, but dang man, look at all the openings!


----------



## sghoghunter (Aug 20, 2007)

There are lots of clubs on here billy but most of us aint gonna get in a club that ya got to drive 2 or more hours to get to.My two places are close one is I  can be sitting in a stand in 10 min from my house and the other is a 30 min drive.I just aint gonna do it.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 21, 2007)

*...*



billy336 said:


> All the squabbling over FL boys and look at this forum, full of dozens and dozens of leases. And cheap too. I know I'm stirring the pot, but dang man, look at all the openings!


 
...exactly......we took in one member from Florida and I did not notice anything funny about his money......it was green, he is a nice fellow...he shares the same views on hunting that our club does and he will be there for the work weekend next Saturday...what more could you ask for in a hunter...?

Clubs better quit whining and acting like a bunch of cry babies and get on the ball and get the members...I can assure you if you ain't got the money when the lease is due, the landowner can and will lease it to whomever does have the money without a second thought...


----------



## formula1 (Aug 21, 2007)

*RE: Leases*

Finding a lease is easy.  Find a quality place to hunt with respectable folks and reasonable rules...well now THERE IS the challenge!!


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 21, 2007)

*...*



formula1 said:


> Finding a lease is easy. Find a quality place to hunt with respectable folks and reasonable rules...well now THERE IS the challenge!!


 
I agree that getting the right hunter matched up with the right club is a challenge and it goes both ways we have found...and finding people of high enough quality to hunt our quality land with our respectable members that are willing to abide by our reasonable rules is a challenge too...


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 21, 2007)

formula1 said:


> Finding a lease is easy.  Find a quality place to hunt with respectable folks and reasonable rules...well now THERE IS the challenge!!




That is our own fault.  We have become divided in our opions related to deer hunting so much that it now has become increasingly difficult to find a group of other individuals that agree with the specific method in which you personally hunt.  Twenty years ago you just went hunting and filled your tags, today you got people that will only bowhunt, QDMA, shoot or don't shoot a doe, weekend biologists (wannabe's) etc.  The lease I was on last year had the greatest bunch of hunters I have ever had the pleasure of hunting with and the property had ample deer, however they had an unrealistic minimum buck size limit and as a result only 3 of the 22 members shot a buck, had it been a little more realistic limit, such as first buck can be 4 point or larger and the second must be 8 point or larger than more members would have harvested, there would have been happier members and the club wouldn't be looking to replace over half its members for the second year in a row.  That is what is making finding the right club more difficult today.  IMHO


----------



## grim (Aug 21, 2007)

I dont want a spot on a GA boys lease, I want wait til next year and snatch the entire lease out from under him, then fill it with FL boys.


----------



## Paul Cataldo (Aug 21, 2007)

No offense, but a LARGE majority of the leases posted in this forum are TOTALLY worthless.
  I know from FIRST HAND experience.   Just because a bunch of memberships/leases are posted, doesn't mean a thing.
  I've been searching for a good club with REAL QDM management for YEARS on this forum, and I've yet to find anything even remotely close.


  EDITED TO ADD:

 I will also say that I'm sure there ARE indeed some good clubs and leases on this forum, and my post does not mean that EVERY lease/club is worthless.  I'm sure there are a number of good clubs and leases found on this forum.
  However, my point is that a LARGE MAJORITY of them are basically worthless pieces of land that are worth absolutely nothing to a guy looking for a quality deer club to join.
  As for the Ga vs Fla thing:  -  I dont' think it has to do with what state you live in.  IF you dont' pay your dues on time, then there is nothing wrong with other guys moving in.  However, I don't think anyone here is complaining about Fla boys moving in on a lease that wasn't paid for on time....


----------



## Paid Up (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow - I have a lease in Georgia and I drive 3 1/2 hours and about $100 bucks in fuel each weekend to hunt quality bucks.  I guess if the GA guys are going to complain about driving to far then they are going to loose their lease to the Florida boys.  I have had several Florida guys in my club and no complaints what so ever.  

So I have a question for the Ga guys complaining about leasing land.  For example, if you owned 500 acres that you leased for $10.00 an acre and the leasor did not pay on time and you had a Fl guy come along and offer you
$12 maybe even $15 an acre, would you turn it down?    

I know I am just adding fuel to the fire but in the past I have had several Ga guys not pay their dues on time because they were waiting to see if something better came along - at least that was my opinion.  The FL guys always paid on time.  

It is so easy to always blame it on someone else.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 21, 2007)

*...*



Paul Cataldo said:


> No offense, but a LARGE majority of the leases posted in this forum are TOTALLY worthless.
> I know from FIRST HAND experience. Just because a bunch of memberships/leases are posted, doesn't mean a thing.
> I've been searching for a good club with REAL QDM management for YEARS on this forum, and I've yet to find anything even remotely close.


 
...you never called us or sent us an email on our web page... 


But in fairness, there are also a lot of worthless individuals out there also looking for any club to join and they have the mindset of "to heck with the rules"...I have seen that many times over the years...they are easy to weed out judging by their propensity to whine incessantly... 

We have been lucky and have had several really good members get in from Woody's and several are still in and are great members that have helped to improve the club...


----------



## grim (Aug 22, 2007)

The part that I always find odd in this "arguement" is that the guys blaming FL boys are basically implying that GA land owners should give up potential revenue to help out their fellow Georgain.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Aug 22, 2007)

*...*



SmokeyJoe said:


> What is going on is a bunch of sub leasing by those good ole ga boys to those fl boys and they are putting that money in their pocket instead of the land owners pocket. You see it all the time. Sub lease for dove rights, for turkey rights, for hog rights, for deer rights, for fishing rights. Those lease holders are just bending over the land owners. You land owners need to wake up and check in own your lease holder.


 
...now that is a new one...heck it is hard enough between the FL, GA and AL boys just to get members to fill the primary lease...where on Earth do folks that are willing to take a secondary lease come from and how on Earth would there be any money in it?!?

We pay $13 per acre in Talbot which is in line with the going market as it is...


----------



## BIGGUS (Aug 22, 2007)

Uhh...


----------



## V2500Inspector (Aug 23, 2007)

I have no problem bringing in FL hunters to a GA lease. It does bother me however to see land surounding my home leased by all FL members. I have tried to join these leases but they do not allow locals in their club. I live in rural Talbot County, I have a walk in cooler that they could have access to but I'm a local so I can't join the leases that connect to my property.


----------

